# Man -(calão, PT brasileiro)



## sniperthebest

"The system is corrupt, man."
*
"Man"* aqui é calão como fica melhor em pt br: "meu", "man", "cara"...


----------



## Marko Ramius

Me parece pelo contexto, que a expressão mais adequada seria "cara"... parece uma conversa informal.


----------



## sniperthebest

Marko Ramius said:


> Me parece pelo contexto, que a expressão mais adequada seria "cara"... parece uma conversa informal.



Obrigado!


----------



## sniperthebest

Outra dúvida os brasileiros também dizem "o tanas" é que nesta frase "Climate Change, my ass. " - queria traduzir my ass - mas não se os brasileiros dizem ou aceitam "o tanas" - sempre num estilo informal


----------



## mglenadel

Em Pt Br, jamais se ouviu falar em "o tanas". Dependendo do quão coloquial tenha que ser o texto, pode-se dizer "o cadalho!"


----------



## uchi.m

mudança climática uma ova


----------



## sniperthebest

uchi.m said:


> mudança climática uma ova




e a expressão "treta" existe? Alguém sabe algum link para dicionario de calão Brasil?


----------



## patriota

Treta, em São Paulo, é uma gíria que quer dizer _briga_ ("teve uma treta na escola hoje") ou _complicado_ ("tá treta terminar isso!").

Pode consultar gírias e palavrões brasileiros em http://dicionarioinformal.com.br


----------



## sniperthebest

patriota said:


> Treta, em São Paulo, é uma gíria que quer dizer _briga_ ("teve uma treta na escola hoje") ou _complicado_ ("tá treta terminar isso!").
> 
> Pode consultar gírias e palavrões brasileiros em http://dicionarioinformal.com.br


Então 
não dá porque é no sentido de crap/bullshit


----------



## mglenadel

No Rio "treta" é redução de "mutreta", enganação.


----------



## sniperthebest

E os brasileiros dizem/entendem recontorcer-se


----------



## anaczz

Em que contexto?


----------



## mglenadel

Retorcer: to twist

Contorcer: to fidget, to contort.


----------



## sniperthebest

anaczz said:


> Em que contexto?



people squirm in their skin.


----------



## sniperthebest

Não sei se concordam com esta tradução de calão (PT-BR)

(what can I do) - Not a damned thing - porcaria alguma
Death sucks!  - A vida é uma porcaria!


----------



## anaczz

sniperthebest said:


> people squirm in their skin.


Talvez: As pessoas se contorcem em sua(s) própria(s) pele(s).



sniperthebest said:


> Não sei se concordam com esta tradução de calão (PT-BR)
> 
> (what can I do) - Not a damned thing - porcaria alguma
> Droga/merda/porcaria nenhuma
> Death sucks!  - A vida é uma porcaria!


A morte é uma droga/merda/porcaria.
(porcaria é muito suave, muito contido, quase infantil)


----------



## sniperthebest

sniperthebest said:


> Não sei se concordam com esta tradução de calão (PT-BR)
> 
> (what can I do) - Not a damned thing - porcaria alguma
> Death sucks!  - A vida é uma porcaria!



Thanks.


----------



## sniperthebest

Por último se puderem dizer alguma coisa sobre isto
aparentemente é uma expressão idiomática...

*Milk it when the breast is full. *
Pensei 1. em *Aproveite enquanto pode/é tempo?*
Depois em *Bebe enquanto a teta da vaca está cheia.*

Mas tenho medo que a segunda hipótese não faça sentido para um brasileiro...


----------



## mglenadel

Se você usar o verbo "ordenhar", que é o mesmo que "to milk", faz mais sentido. "Ordenhe quando a teta estiver cheia" (neste caso você nem precisa do "da vaca", pois ordenhar já dá o sentido de animal leiteiro - vaca, cabra, ovelha.)


----------



## sniperthebest

E acabei o trabalho - só tenho uma última dúvida se os brasilieiros usam a palavra* " tanas".*
A frase é esta: *Faithfully my ass.*


----------



## mglenadel

Eu nunca ouvi, nem li. E olha que eu tenho 45 e leio à beça.


----------



## sniperthebest

Está visto que é o regionalismo português - alguma luz para faithfull, my ass - é uma frase de pessoa zangada, irritada com o que a outra pessoa afirmou...


----------



## mglenadel

Uma tradução? "Fiel o cacete!" Como por exemplo um marido corno que põe um detetive particular seguindo a mulher. Com a provas na mão, ele pergunta se ela o havia traído. Ela diz que não, que sempre lhe foi fiel. "Fiel o cacete! Tá aqui a prova!" e joga as fotografias 20x25 na cara da messalina.


----------



## sniperthebest

mglenadel said:


> Uma tradução? "Fiel o cacete!" Como por exemplo um marido corno que põe um detetive particular seguindo a mulher. Com a provas na mão, ele pergunta se ela o havia traído. Ela diz que não, que sempre lhe foi fiel. "Fiel o cacete! Tá aqui a prova!" e joga as fotografias 20x25 na cara da messalina.



Brigadão...realmente podem fazer todos os acordos ortográficos que quiserem ainda haverá muitas diferenças entre o "dialecto" de Portugal e Brasil.


----------



## uchi.m

sniperthebest said:


> E acabei o trabalho - só tenho uma última dúvida se os brasilieiros usam a palavra* " tanas".*
> A frase é esta: *Faithfully my ass.*


Esse tanas não é corruptela de dane-se?
Aqui no Brasil, my ass é que nem mglenadel disse: o cacete. Existem várias gradações, por sinal:

[fraco] uma ova! ---> o diabo! ---> o cacete! ---> o caralho! [forte]


----------



## sniperthebest

Outra coisa em pt:br - a melhor tradução para Dear Miss é Cara senhorita - os brasileiros usam mesmo senhorita? Parece tão espanhol...


----------



## sniperthebest

Não exactamente é mais uma maneira soft de dizer atenciosamente o caraças/ o caralh...


----------



## uchi.m

sniperthebest said:


> Outra coisa em pt:br - a melhor tradução para Dear Miss é Cara senhorita - os brasileiros usam mesmo senhorita? Parece tão espanhol...


Não recomendo; melhor usar Prezada Sra.


----------



## sniperthebest

uchi.m said:


> Não recomendo; melhor usar Prezada Sra.


Portanto sem abreviatura e em contexto de carta ficava Prezada Senhora?
E sem ser em contexto de carta miss sempre como senhora - é que são moças, jovens raparigas "não casadas".


----------



## uchi.m

sniperthebest said:


> Portanto sem abreviatura e em contexto de carta ficava Prezada Senhora?
> E sem ser em contexto de carta miss sempre como senhora - é que são moças, jovens raparigas "não casadas".


Você não conhece as mulheres? Quem delas quer se sentir solteira?


----------



## sniperthebest

uchi.m said:


> Não recomendo; melhor usar Prezada Sra.


<br>Portanto sem abreviatura e em contexto de carta ficava Prezada Senhora?<br>E sem ser em contexto de carta miss sempre como senhora - é que são moças, jovens raparigas "não casadas".

Está bem mas para efeitos de tradução não interessa muito o que eu penso sobre esse bicho esquisito e volátil - as mulheres... É que em inglês Miss é exclusivamente para mulheres solteiras e para isso gostaria de saber se há essa distinção no Brasil ou se se utiliza o termo mais genérico senhora para solteiras, casadas e assim-assim


----------



## mglenadel

Hoje em dia no Brasil, a diferença entre Sra. e Srta. é mais uma questão de idade aparente. 

Se não há informação sobre a idade, por deferência eu usaria Sra.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

mglenadel said:


> Hoje em dia no Brasil, a diferença entre Sra. e Srta. é mais uma questão de idade aparente.
> 
> Se não há informação sobre a idade, por deferência eu usaria Sra.


Questão de idade aparente? Gente, pensei que ninguém mais usasse _Srta _há décadas (séculos?). Eu faria assim:

. _Sra_. > Para mulheres idosas ou hierarquicamente muito superiores a você. Tome cuidado ao chamar uma mulher de senhora; ela pode entender que está sendo chamada de velha. 
. Srta. > Não se usa no Brasil. 
. Prezada + [título] + [nome da mulher] > Para fazer um primeiro contato escrito formal com uma mulher que você não conhece.
. [Título] + [nome da mulher] > Para contatos posteriores.
. Olá, + [Nome da mulher] > Para primeiros contatos sem tanta formalidade.
. [Nome da mulher] > Para contatos posteriores sem tanta formalidade.
. E aí, gatinha! > Para mulheres que você já pegou ou está querendo pegar... 

Uma vez um "colega" da escola resolveu ser cavalheiro e perguntou dentro do ônibus lotado: "Alguma senhorita gostaria de se sentar no meu lugar?". Não preciso nem dizer que ele passou um bom tempo sendo zoado na escola por causa disso...


----------



## uchi.m

Uma mina que eu pegava me chamava de xuxu e eu tambem a ela. _Gatinha _apenas para as candidatas a ficantes hahaha


----------

